# expected ')' before '*' token



## msurucu (Jul 30, 2009)

I tried the bind patch (http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-09:12.bind.asc) but it gives errors.


```
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:301: error: expected ')' before '*' token
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:311: error: expected ')' before '*' token
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:327: error: expected ')' before '*' token
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:341: error: expected ')' before '*' token
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c: In function 'dispatch_arc4stir':
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:370: error: 'dns_dispatchmgr_t' has no member named 'arc4ctx'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:377: error: 'dns_dispatchmgr_t' has no member named 'arc4ctx'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:384: error: 'dns_dispatchmgr_t' has no member named 'arc4ctx'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c: In function 'dispatch_arc4random':
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:391: error: 'dns_dispatchmgr_t' has no member named 'arc4_lock'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:392: error: 'dns_dispatchmgr_t' has no member named 'arc4ctx'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:393: error: 'dns_dispatchmgr_t' has no member named 'arc4ctx'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:395: error: 'dns_dispatchmgr_t' has no member named 'arc4ctx'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:396: error: 'dns_dispatchmgr_t' has no member named 'arc4_lock'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c: At top level:
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:439: error: conflicting types for 'dns_hash'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:173: error: previous declaration of 'dns_hash' was here
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c: In function 'udp_recv':
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:776: error: too few arguments to function 'dns_hash'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c: In function 'tcp_recv':
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:1014: error: too few arguments to function 'dns_hash'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c: In function 'dispatch_createudp':
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:1912: error: 'localaddr_bound' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:1912: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:1912: error: for each function it appears in.)
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:1914: error: 'DNS_DISPATCHATTR_RANDOMPORT' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:1920: error: too many arguments to function 'blacklisted'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:1921: error: 'k' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:1931: error: 'localport' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:1939: error: too many arguments to function 'blacklisted'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c: In function 'dns_dispatch_addresponse':
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:2096: error: too few arguments to function 'dns_hash'
/usr/src/lib/bind/dns/../../../contrib/bind9/lib/dns/dispatch.c:2105: error: too few arguments to function 'dns_hash'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/bind/dns.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/bind.
```

What should i do?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2009)

How did you apply the patch? Any errors during patching?


----------



## msurucu (Jul 30, 2009)

```
# cd /tmp
# fetch http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA-09:12/bind.patch
# fetch http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA-09:12/bind.patch.asc
# cd /usr/src
# patch < /tmp/bind.patch
# cd /usr/src/lib/bind
# make obj && make depend && make && make install
```
There is no errors during patching.


----------



## jenred (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello!

I'm trying to apply the same patch but receive a:


```
File to Patch:
```

prompt after running


```
patch < /tmp/bind.patch
```

Not sure which file I'm supposed to patch..

Am I missing a step somewhere?

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## msurucu (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you apply these steps?



> # cd /tmp
> # fetch http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA-09:12/bind.patch
> # fetch http://security.FreeBSD.org/patches/SA-09:12/bind.patch.asc


----------



## lme@ (Jul 31, 2009)

@jenred: Do you have the system's sources in /usr/src?


----------



## Alt (Aug 10, 2009)

Which system do you have? May be better way to update whole world to lastest release+patches version?


----------



## msurucu (Aug 10, 2009)

7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0
I will try update whole world.
Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe your sources are munged.  Do a cvsup of /usr/src on RELENG_7_1 and then perform the recompilation steps in the security advisory.


```
# cd /usr/src/lib/bind
# make obj && make depend && make && make install
# cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/named
# make obj && make depend && make && make install
# /etc/rc.d/named restart
```


----------



## msurucu (Aug 10, 2009)

I did it but same error


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2009)

If you do a csup on RELENG_7_1 you do not need to apply the patch. The patch is already included.


----------



## msurucu (Aug 11, 2009)

But the version number is still 9.4.2.


----------



## danger@ (Aug 11, 2009)

the patch doesn't update the bind version, it only fixes a single bug in it.


----------

